# Husky Fursuit



## DavidWiley (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone know any good husky fursuits that look good and not so cartoonish?  please post back! many thanks!


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 25, 2008)

looking to commission one? cause i can make a realistic one and i have a semi-toon style husky mask in my gallery
http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 25, 2008)

Well this is the most huskies I've seen in one place but they all look pretty toony 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTWr_eTOFZQ


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 26, 2008)

DavidWiley said:


> Anyone know any good husky fursuits that look good and not so cartoonish?  please post back! many thanks!



I'm not too bad.


----------



## Uro (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm having a hard time making mine not _as_ toony (but still a little bit =P).


----------



## Maim (Jul 26, 2008)

"not too toony" like full on realistic, or like in between being realistic and toony?

most people who do good realistic suits tend to not do stylized ones, where a lot of the people who usually do "toony" ones like latinvixen also do less toony ones fairly well (stylized suits just tend to be more popular)

I'd definitely suggest going through the big list 
here- http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=19041

or if you really want to look (it looks like a long list, but I went through the whole thing and most of the galleries on their sites, and it only took a few hours) http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Fursuit_makers  and http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Fursuit_studios

most of the husky suits I see are more stylized, when people try to make the super realistic ones, they tend to make the huskys look more like wolves and less like dogs (and it's really not THAT wolf like a breed)


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 5, 2008)

Husky could refer to the animal, or the size.  Be more specific.


----------



## Kano (Aug 5, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> Husky could refer to the animal, or the size. Be more specific.


 
Well I think it's pretty obvious that they're reffering to the animal.


----------

